# Golden Danio with Cichlids



## zepheenia (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, was wondering if I could get some advice on possibly bringing a golden Danio in to my tank (which currently has a large fairly docile Green Terror, a large also docile freshwater eel, a semi aggressive African (she's a 4th generation hybrid of some kind haha) and four small but competent babies of hers). My niece's fishtank just had some tetras, silvers and the Danio, who has gotten aggressive and is shredding the others fishes fins. Her options are either to get rid of it or I take it and see if it can assimilate in with mine. 
I'd like to take it in so it can have a chance of survival but wanted to get advice. I obviously don't want to put my original fish under stress and I'd also like to not have the danio eaten or killed straight away. Would it be a good idea to buy a few more danios for it to school with?

Any advice would be wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Zebra danios are OK with many cichlids, but the golden has long fins. I don't see it doing well with a hybrid African, eel and terror.

I actually would not expect any small fish to do well long term with an eel.

any Members with golden danio experience?


----------



## zepheenia (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, seems you're right, he seems to have disappeared overnight. That's unfortunate, but like I said, he was going to be put down either way so it was worth a try. Thank you for the advice on the small fish too, my eel is so placid during the day that it's hard to imagine he would actively hunt smaller fish but obviously he's different at night.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

zepheenia said:


> , my eel is so placid during the day that it's hard to imagine he would actively hunt smaller fish but obviously he's different at night.


That is his job, he is a predator.


----------

